# Paid membership to RFUK



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a theory that there are more paid members in the spider section than the others.

So have you paid and why?

Are you thinking about paying?

Will you never pay?


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

cervantes said:


> I have a theory that there are more paid members in the spider section than the others.
> 
> So have you paid and why?
> 
> ...


im thinking but if i pay whats gonna be better ; )


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I have paid, because it's only a fiver, and payments contribute towards the running of the site.


----------



## bombbomb (Feb 1, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I have paid, because it's only a fiver, and payments contribute towards the running of the site.


oh, i did not know you could pay - so what is £5 a year or what??


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I would of done it, but it was £10, and a tenner to me is like gold dust at the moment


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i didn't realise there was a paid membership?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

gothling said:


> i didn't realise there was a paid membership?



Yup, you know the ones who has it, as they have gold stars without commenting on anything


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i just got one, it's worth it, i like this site.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup, you know the ones who has it, as they have gold stars without commenting on anything



i had stars anyway, makes no odds on that.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol you rich people are crazy


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

I paid because I love this site :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> I paid because I love this site :2thumb:


Hmmm , you give money to the things you love . Which species of T do you love ? I've got a nice little collection and they're all skint . :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

all mine are skint too :whistling2:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

Ummm then get a "money spider"












Sorry


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

naturechris said:


> Ummm then get a "money spider"


i have big hair tarantulas yet im scared of money spiders :blush::lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I like to think my paid membership helped a little.....


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought that for the amount of use I get out of this site I should really contribute something, and it works out at about 80p a month, so it really is peanuts!

Plus you get room for 1000 PM's!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i like the extra photo space. i'm not rich although my debts only add up to -£2500 so it's not too bad considering most of that was from being a student last time; and it's not like i have a car to run or anything, as long as i can pay them off slowly pay rent and get myself a treat every now and then i'm happy. although the damn dog's going to be £140 next month to get spayed, fed up with dogs trying to rape her on the beach.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

The extra space is good and I like to think I'm supporting the upkeep of the site.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I paid to give something back to the site as it gives us a medium to help each other, and I'm also liking my gold stars....

:lol2:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I spend so much time on here thought I should give a little back plus I get to close old threads without having to wait for a mod to do it. Which is great as im always getting PM's asking for things that arent for sale anymore.:2thumb:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

planning on paying soon, but times are really hard as im a student living off of £30 a week.  

i know i could do it, but im also saving for my party.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

man i got in so much debt as a student, 6 years on i've nearly paid it off and i go do another stint in september... deep breath... bad eva, bad stupid eva... it'll be fun though. and you get a little more as a 'mature' student : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

is it a tenner a year or month


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> is it a tenner a year or month


A year mate


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

well i shall be joining then
i much prefer my blue stars their my badges of honour


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Pleco07 said:


> I spend so much time on here thought I should give a little back plus I get to close old threads without having to wait for a mod to do it. Which is great as im always getting PM's asking for things that arent for sale anymore.:2thumb:


How do you close your old threads?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

bobby said:


> How do you close your old threads?


You can only do it on classified threads, just go to thread tools at top of thread then press close


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Pleco07 said:


> You can only do it on classified threads, just go to thread tools at top of thread then press close


ahh, cool


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Yup, you know the ones who has it, as they have gold stars without commenting on anything


Couldn't say it better..
Ego pleasing stars. They should be earned not bought. No value anyway as they dont reflect any knowledge or attendence. what are we? kids?

-J


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lucozade3000 said:


> Couldn't say it better..
> Ego pleasing stars. They should be earned not bought. No value anyway as they dont reflect any knowledge or attendence. what are we? kids?
> 
> -J


You are jealous of my stars :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i like my blue stars though 
its weird how as soon as you join you get 5 gold stars 
its sheer bribery


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> i like my blue stars though
> its weird how as soon as you join you get 5 gold stars
> its sheer bribery


I wouldn't care if they took them away. You get more room for PMs and the ability to upload photos directly to your posts


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I would be approaching my second gold star anyway 8)


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I wouldn't care if they took them away. You get more room for PMs and the ability to upload photos directly to your posts


tempting 
well what harm does £10 do


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> tempting
> well what harm does £10 do


Its worth it if you can afford the £10 at the time.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> Its worth it if you can afford the £10 at the time.


oh yes im a billionaire of course i can afford it


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> oh yes im a billionaire of course i can afford it


I'm sure :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I'm sure :lol2:


na but i am a student who lives at home sono worrys with cash 
hence all the recent Ts


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> na but i am a student who lives at home sono worrys with cash
> hence all the recent Ts


:lol2:

I was getting plenty of cash at college 
May go back :hmm:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I was getting plenty of cash at college
> May go back :hmm:


happen to anything about fruit flies


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> happen to anything about fruit flies


Eh? :yeahright:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> Eh? :yeahright:


how do you look after a colony lol
and how the hell do you feed something so small to a sling


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> how do you look after a colony lol
> and how the hell do you feed something so small to a sling


ahh, I have never used them. I feed slings bean weevils. My P.regalis just nailed one :2thumb:

You just add split peas to bean weevils and theres a constant supply :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> ahh, I have never used them. I feed slings bean weevils. My P.regalis just nailed one :2thumb:
> 
> You just add split peas to bean weevils and theres a constant supply :lol2:


:censor: forgot about them should have bought them instead


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :censor: forgot about them should have bought them instead


aww dude. Members will send you a colony if you cover postage :lol2:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*same*



garlicpickle said:


> I have paid, because it's only a fiver, and payments contribute towards the running of the site.


For the same reason


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

deansie26 said:


> For the same reason


Its a tenner?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i paid beacuse it is the best forum there is even better than the invert ones i use, they guys and girls who look after the forum do a great job and tops marks to them, also its gives u more PM space and u can lock ur adverts ect , it is worth £10 a year its less than £1 a month so get ur hands in ur pockets and get it paid guys :2thumb:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I've paid because I get an awful lot out of this site. 
The very least I can do is chip in a couple of quid towards the running of it :2thumb:

I subscrice to a couple of magazines which are _way_ more expensive but I get far less value out of


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> You are jealous of my stars :whistling2:


You comment about 500 times a day, you would of earned your 5 stars in a week!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You comment about 500 times a day, you would of earned your 5 stars in a week!


haha :blush:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

I ticked "I've paid" - although as soon as a paying member is posting here you know that anyway (based on the banner that is) : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> haha :blush:


im just as bad only been on here 2 months and have above 2,500 post count:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im just as bad only been on here 2 months and have above 2,500 post count:lol2:


Your way worse than me, I've been here 4 years!


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> Your way worse than me, I've been here 4 years!


i constantly hound the lizard section i have cooled off a bit though as im just chilling with the invert folk who i have to say are a very nice bunch of chaps.
least i havent went off-topic i have a habit for that


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> Your way worse than me, I've been here 4 years!



Lol but i bet you've got over 1000 in the last two weeks at least!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, I only had 1000 in Jan :blush:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> Yeah, I only had 1000 in Jan :blush:


you need a hobby lol
except spids


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> you need a hobby lol
> except spids


I need a GF :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

bobby said:


> I need a GF :lol2:


same:lol2:
except owning Ts puts u at a disadvantage


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty even then. 

I may have to join soon, just never seem to get round to it.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

A good addition, to the paid up members would be a function so you could 'watch' threads so to speak, for example classifieds, you post a message and it takes your half an hour to find it when you return.

Kind of like bookmarking threads.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> A good addition, to the paid up members would be a function so you could 'watch' threads so to speak, for example classifieds, you post a message and it takes your half an hour to find it when you return.
> 
> Kind of like bookmarking threads.



dude, click user cp in the top left corner :lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> A good addition, to the paid up members would be a function so you could 'watch' threads so to speak, for example classifieds, you post a message and it takes your half an hour to find it when you return.
> 
> Kind of like bookmarking threads.





bobby said:


> dude, click user cp in the top left corner :lol2:


I'm A :censor:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Eyelashviper said:


> I'm A :censor:


hahaha You are a bit


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

bobby said:


> hahaha You are a bit


Yes...

Erm... Thank you.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know why Bobby got banned?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I paid, as it helps with the running of the forum


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Ozgi said:


> Anyone know why Bobby got banned?


was just wondering the same thing


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> same:lol2:
> except owning Ts puts u at a disadvantage


That's crazy, why would it put you at a disadvantage :lol2:

I'm thinking of paying, but at the same time, is it worth it?

My friend made a good point last night about people who are paying for premium membership, have the 5 stars and therefore look like they're "very knowledgable and professional" and really aren't all that clued up, and how this could be misleading to new members seeking advice and taking it from the people who look like they know what they're talking about, when really it could be all wrong.
I know this isn't something that can be prevented though, and that it's a premium membership for anyone, even those who have just joined and perhaps couldn't raise a plant :lol:, but it did make sense to me and hopefully doesn't happen too much.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> My friend made a good point last night about people who are paying for premium membership, have the 5 stars and therefore look like they're "very knowledgable and professional" and really aren't all that clued up, and how this could be misleading to new members seeking advice and taking it from the people who look like they know what they're talking about, when really it could be all wrong.
> I know this isn't something that can be prevented though, and that it's a premium membership for anyone, even those who have just joined, but it did make sense to me and hopefully doesn't happen too much.


It's not really any different from people who post compulsively or post with the authority which they don't really have. What bugs me is when people with less than 3 months experience are the first to post on "help needed" threads, or encourage people to buy more animals when in reality they probably haven't even hit their first moulting individual yet. 

My advice would be that if in doubt about some advice, contact the relevent moderator and see if they a) can give advice or b) know of someone qualified and reliable to provide advice.


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

GRB said:


> It's not really any different from people who post compulsively or post with the authority which they don't really have. What bugs me is when people with less than 3 months experience are the first to post on "help needed" threads, or encourage people to buy more animals when in reality they probably haven't even hit their first moulting individual yet.
> 
> My advice would be that if in doubt about some advice, contact the relevent moderator and see if they a) can give advice or b) know of someone qualified and reliable to provide advice.


Yeah I know, that's true, seeing those 5 stars and Premium Member will unfortunately give a little more credibility in the eyes of a newbie. Hopefully most people will be sensible enough to know which information they can reliably give out and which topics to step back from. 
This site has an abundance of experts anyway, they do their thing nicely :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> was just wondering the same thing


I assume something was said in the 30 page thread that has now disappeared?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ozgi said:


> I assume something was said in the 30 page thread that has now disappeared?



Id say so, he was the last to comment on it, and it also said something about his signature content....


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nicky_KM said:


> That's crazy, why would it put you at a disadvantage :lol2:
> 
> I'm thinking of paying, but at the same time, is it worth it?
> 
> ...


most girls i know h8 ts and wouldnt even be in the same room as them


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Nicky_KM said:


> Yeah I know, that's true, seeing those 5 stars and Premium Member will unfortunately give a little more credibility in the eyes of a newbie.


Not really. Your post count goes up the same and anyone can check previous posts and threads. :2thumb:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

cervantes said:


> Not really. Your post count goes up the same and anyone can check previous posts and threads. :2thumb:


yes but starts = awsomeness


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

they cond me,, saying i would actually turn in to a kickass ninja:gasp:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I did, both to support the forum and for business reasons.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

i dont understand who do i pay and how and what do i get in return


----------



## wilson1983 (Mar 1, 2011)

burmese97 said:


> i dont understand who do i pay and how and what do i get in return


 
you pay here and you get to help out the site! you do get some handy things to go along with that, e.g you can lock your threads, more pics and more message storage aaaaannnndddd they will turn you into a kickass ninja! what more could you want??


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

ok ok i love this site and wanna pay


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

just go into your user cp, scroll down to 'paid subscriptions' and follow it through


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

user cp?


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

burmese97 said:


> user cp?


scroll to the top of the forum, and look underneath all this, but obviously 'reply to thread' won't be their unless you reply to a thread

'	Reptile Forums > Help and Chat > Spiders and Inverts > Paid membership to RFUK
Reply to Thread'

Underneath that, furthest left is User CP! :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/usercp.php

Should work 

Or try this one for direct to the subscriptions part

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/payments.php


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

ah thanks guys i have paid, im only 14 and ovbiously dont get paid alot(minemum wage) and even i can spare the money for this site


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I would also chime up that whilst supporting the site is obviously good, I'm sure the adverts pay for its running costs 3x over (even if its sat on a pretty powerful dedicated server, which presumably it will, it won't cost more than a couple of hundred a month I don't suppose).


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Moonleh said:


> I would also chime up that whilst supporting the site is obviously good, I'm sure the adverts pay for its running costs 3x over (even if its sat on a pretty powerful dedicated server, which presumably it will, it won't cost more than a couple of hundred a month I don't suppose).


This place must be pretty profitable by now...


----------

